# Solved: New laptop slow?



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello,

I just bought a lenovo g505 from bestbuy today because it was on sale.
I'm using it currently and it's an ok laptop considering its an entry laptop however its very slow at loading applications and such.
I was wondering if I should buy a SSD for it and more ram. It's quite expensive for the stuff. 
Here is the link to the item:

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...20gb-hdd-2gb-ram-windows-8-g505/10255971.aspx

It is the same exact specs as listed on bestbuy. Anything that can be recommended to me to make it better? I dont want to spend lots of money on it as its just for surfing the web however the slowness can be annoying. Any suggestions?


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Take it back and get this one that got a 5 star rating compared to your 2.5 star rating. Only cost you and additional $80.00 and would be a lot cheaper than trying to make the one you now have any faster with upgrades.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=1436b1861903374b970e65953f531535en02

PS,
looks like it is sold out  Would still be worth a shot checking in to see if they could get you one.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's running Windows 8 64-bit and has only 2 GB of RAM.

It supports up to 16 GB of RAM.

According to its specs, it has a 2 GB module in one bay and has an empty bay.

Add another 2 GB module to the empty bay.

It should run better and faster with 4 GB of RAM.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Regardless of how much RAM you add to it, it's still going to be an extremely crappy AMD processor that only runs at 1Ghz and has 1MB of cache. If you find it truly slow return it and get an Intel i3 or i5 based laptop.

If you can't do that then you can add as much RAM as your can afford to it, add at least 2GB to get it a usable amount or better yet add 4 or 8GB's.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Triple6 said:


> Regardless of how much RAM you add to it, it's still going to be an extremely crappy AMD processor that only runs at 1Ghz and has 1MB of cache. If you find it truly slow return it and get an Intel i3 or i5 based laptop.
> 
> If you can't do that then you can add as much RAM as your can afford to it, add at least 2GB to get it a usable amount or better yet add 4 or 8GB's.


thanks for the suggestion. 
The speed is ok and not too slow as well as it does the job for simple surfing. Buying an i3 or i5 means I would have to spend more than $300 which was kind of my cap. I will considering buying it more ram however, why not buy an ssd drive? Would that do it any good? Would it make a huge difference if i get a ssd and replace the hdd or no , stay with just upgrading the ram? 
Yesterday when i posted this , it was very slow and laggy however after installing the windows updates and etc , it gained tons of speed and operates ok.

If I add more RAM (has 2gb and i add another 2gb making it a total of 4gb) , would i see any improvements in speed?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Regardless of how much RAM you add to it, it's still going to be an extremely crappy AMD processor that only runs at 1Ghz and has 1MB of cache.


Triple6 is correct about the processor.

According to the passmark cpu benchmark site, that AMD E1-2100 APU processor rates almost at the bottom of the list for low-mid range processors.

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+E1-2100+APU&id=1968



> why not buy an ssd drive? Would that do it any good? Would it make a huge difference if i get a ssd and replace the hdd or no , stay with just upgrading the ram?


I know nothing about solid state hard drives, so I can't comment on their performance over SATA hard drives.

If you replace the hard drive, you would need to reinstall Windows 8.

----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

flavallee said:


> Triple6 is correct about the processor.
> 
> According to the passmark cpu benchmark site, that AMD E1-2100 APU processor rates almost at the bottom of the list for low-mid range processors.
> 
> ...


Yes I understand its a crappy AMD cpu however it fits my budget.

I would like to know if i add more ram, how much of a speed improvement i would see ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used Windows 8, so I don't really know how memory-hungry it is or how memory-hungry some of the programs and functions in that laptop are.

Regardless of that, having 4 GB or more RAM is better than having only 2 GB.

If you go here, you can get an idea of the cost of 2 GB and 4 GB modules - depending on whether you want to increase the amount to 4 GB or 8 GB.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

if it supports 16GB I would upgrade it to atleast 8GB that way it will last you for long time w/o needing an upgrade. However I agree with Rob it is an extremely low end AMD CPU. and will not handle nything ,more than simple surfing and email tasks.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the replies. I will consider getting more ram for it. 
I already have a i5 laptop for myself. This was bought for my parents who just want to read the news and check a few emails. Nothing more than that.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The SSD will help boot speeds, will help programs load/start faster including the browser. What it won't help with is processing power such as when a program is running or when doing processor or memory intensive tasks such as watching videos or multi-tasking, well a tiny bit maybe. Web surfing performance is mostly a function of the processor.

You should also clean up all the junk and trialware off the laptop and that should help with overall performance too.

Also, the cost of adding an SSD and extra memory probably raises the cost to what a faster off the shelf laptop would cost.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Would like to know if this is good to get?

http://www.amazon.ca/Crucial-PC3-10600-204-Pin-Notebook-CT2KIT102464BF1339/dp/B005LAYH3K


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here are the specs for the 16 GB kit at the Crucial site:

http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=47F00E59A5CA7304

All the modules listed are 1.35 volt, so I'm not sure if those lower speed, 1.35/1.50 volt modules at the Amazon site would be compatible.

I'll leave it to Triple6 to answer that.

Are you also sure you want to spend that much money for a 16 GB kit for a $330.00 laptop?

Personally, I would settle for a 8 GB kit.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Pay attention to what Rob stated above, he is right after you count in the RAM upgrade and the SSD you could have easily bought a i3 or i5 laptop.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Alright thanks for all the help guys. At most , I have decided to add another 2gb stick of ram to make it 4gb. Otherwise, currently it's doing just fine for browsing the web. I might return it and consider getting an i3.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

What about this laptop?
Any recommendations?

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=1cf9e4236cdd776bfbefc90638f7b635en02


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I wouldn't go for a 16GB kit, that would be a waste.

An 8GB module would be much cheaper, maybe something like this: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220747


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

not bad however it doesnt appear to have a DVD drive so the first time you have problems and need to use Windows DVD to fix it you will have to purchase an EXTERNAL drive. However they are relatively cheap.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

adrianr2z said:


> What about this laptop?
> Any recommendations?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=1cf9e4236cdd776bfbefc90638f7b635en02


Faster processor and more RAM but it is a refurb. CPU has more than 3 times the passmark score over the AMD E1-2100 and twice the amount of RAM.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Does it matter it's a refurb? Should I be worried? I might return this laptop and get that if it's worth it. 
I understand refurbs are throughly checked by the company.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

metallica5456 said:


> not bad however it doesnt appear to have a DVD drive so the first time you have problems and need to use Windows DVD to fix it you will have to purchase an EXTERNAL drive. However they are relatively cheap.


New computers don't come with recovery discs anyway, you can make a recovery USB disk instead, not that most people make those anyways.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

External dvd drive is no problem. I already own one for my ultrabook.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

adrianr2z said:


> Does it matter it's a refurb? Should I be worried? I might return this laptop and get that if it's worth it.
> I understand refurbs are throughly checked by the company.


Thoroughly checked by who? The high school kids that work at Best Buy? Some refurbs are just re-boxed and put on the shelf with no testing at all. The warranty on a refurb is 90 days versus 1 to 2 years for new models.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Triple6 said:


> New computers don't come with recovery discs anyway, you can make a recovery USB disk instead, not that most people make those anyways.


 Hmm did not kow you could make it on USB.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

So what should I do? Buy it or not? Since you put refurbs in that way, I am not sure if I should buy it or not? Suggestions?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You get a lower price at the cost of much shorter warranty, and somebody already returned it for whatever reason. Big risk.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Triple6 said:


> You get a lower price at the cost of much shorter warranty, and somebody already returned it for whatever reason. Big risk.


Alright. The thing is, the laptop speed is good for me. I'm just scared that it wont have a very long life span because of how you guys tell me the cpu is very bad. I really want to keep it since it does the job of surfing the web. Should I keep it and just use it? I'm really not sure what I should do.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Speed and life-span are not at all related.

Adding more memory and cleaning up the trialware/junkware are cheap ways to improve performance. Even adding 4GB to the existing RAM would be better than the current 2GB.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Triple6 said:


> Speed and life-span are not at all related.
> 
> Adding more memory and cleaning up the trialware/junkware are cheap ways to improve performance. Even adding 4GB to the existing RAM would be better than the current 2GB.


So................... I downloaded pc decrapifier and uninstalled a bunch of the crap and trial junk and what not and WOW !! what a huge speed improvement. I'm not going to lie, but it is so much faster and programs actually start up quite quick. I'm not even sure if I need extra ram cause it performs exactly like i wanted it to.

I think I'm going to keep it cause I really don't see anything wrong. I looked at the benchmarks and I understand it's very low however it performs to my expectations and I am happy. I will also purchase an additional 2GB of ram and add it to the computer to speed it up.

I am happy with it and the only reason i dont want to return and stuff is because of all the hassle. Since it does what I want it to, I don't see why I should return it and get something better.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> *I downloaded pc decrapifier and uninstalled a bunch of the crap and trial junk and what not and WOW !! what a huge speed improvement.* I'm not going to lie, but it is so much faster and programs actually start up quite quick. I'm not even sure if I need extra ram cause it performs exactly like i wanted it to.
> 
> * I think I'm going to keep it cause I really don't see anything wrong.* I looked at the benchmarks and I understand it's very low however it performs to my expectations and I am happy. *I will also purchase an additional 2GB of ram and add it to the computer to speed it up. *


:up: :up: :up:

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds like a plan  and for what you said it's being used for it should be quite sufficient


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you all  :d !!!! 
Much appreciation!


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Would like to just say i purchased this:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170987020352?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I think its a good deal. 2x2gb sticks for $31 Canadian.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What voltage is that RAM? The laptop seems to require 1.35 volt RAM but most SO-DIMM's are 1.5 volt.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I would never buy used RAM modules on eBay just to save a few dollars.

Hopefully they're the correct voltage and are still good and you haven't thrown your money away.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

flavallee said:


> I would never buy used RAM modules on eBay just to save a few dollars.
> 
> Hopefully they're the correct voltage and are still good and you haven't thrown your money away.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


I have bought NAME BRAND and NOT NAME BRAND RAM from ebay. And have made out okay, however FRANK is correct that you should always ATLEAST have caution and MAKE sure you get the EXACT type of RAM you need because returns, IMO anyway, are not fun through Ebay.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

I was unaware of the voltage when i bought them. I will have to wait and see if they are good or not. Will make sure to update thread when gotten.


----------



## adrianr2z (Mar 28, 2011)

Just an update to this thread...
I received the 2 sticks of ram and I was really lucky they were both 1.35 Volt 
They turned out to be Hynix 2GB 1Rx8 PC3-12800S - 11 - 11 - B4 ram sticks each.
The speed in my computer has def increased  Thanks everyone for the support!!

Would you guys say I got a good deal? 2x2Gb sticks for $30 including shipping and tax?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks like you came out good on 2 ends - a speed increase and a good deal.  :up:

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Well done


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

excellent


----------

